# EScribe Battery Analyzer.



## Raindance (14/7/18)

Like many I have built up a collection of batteries of which some are over two years old. After a while, especially with regular re-wrapping it gets a bit difficult exactly which is which. In order to check on the health of my cells I run the EScribe Battery Analyzer on a single cell DNA mod. The program fires your mod intermittently and records the load and cell charge as well as Watt hours used to drain a cell from fully charged to empty (4.19V to 2.75V). The test concludes in a final readout of the total Watt hours the cell provided. Comparing these results between cells gives a good indication of which cells are up for replacement.



This cell, a Samsung 30Q reported a 9.86Wh capacity. Spending the rest of the evening testing all mu cells. A test takes about 2 hours depending on cell capacity.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance (14/7/18)

Raindance said:


> Like many I have built up a collection of batteries of which some are over two years old. After a while, especially with regular re-wrapping it gets a bit difficult exactly which is which. In order to check on the health of my cells I run the EScribe Battery Analyzer on a single cell DNA mod. The program fires your mod intermittently and records the load and cell charge as well as Watt hours used to drain a cell from fully charged to empty (4.19V to 2.75V). The test concludes in a final readout of the total Watt hours the cell provided. Comparing these results between cells gives a good indication of which cells are up for replacement.
> View attachment 138752
> 
> 
> ...





Running the test on an older Q30 it shows the cells degradation as it reached the 3.83 volt mark at almost 0.75Wh less output than the previous. Will edit this post with the final result of this test once completed.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (14/7/18)

TGhe above test concluded as follows:


So this cell has almost 1Wh less capacity than the previous. Also note that it was not able to maintain the 25W firing energy (Green line) at the end of the test. Time to start thinking of retiring this one, although still not all that bad. I'll just record capacities in the wraps so I know what to expect when I use them.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance (16/7/18)

One learns a lot studying these graphs.



Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (17/7/18)

Raindance said:


> Like many I have built up a collection of batteries of which some are over two years old. After a while, especially with regular re-wrapping it gets a bit difficult exactly which is which. In order to check on the health of my cells I run the EScribe Battery Analyzer on a single cell DNA mod. The program fires your mod intermittently and records the load and cell charge as well as Watt hours used to drain a cell from fully charged to empty (4.19V to 2.75V). The test concludes in a final readout of the total Watt hours the cell provided. Comparing these results between cells gives a good indication of which cells are up for replacement.
> View attachment 138752
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good.I envy users that take advantage of all that e-scribe has to offer.Unfortunately being as a tech boob I can't navigate this great tool.Oh well.


----------

